# Hair straightening



## Joolz2011 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all, I'm looking for a good hair straightening salon who will do non-Asian hair. I've done the Japanese ionic or thermal straightening system and would prefer that. JT


----------



## Irenek (Apr 12, 2014)

Joolz2011 said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a good hair straightening salon who will do non-Asian hair. I've done the Japanese ionic or thermal straightening system and would prefer that. JT


Did you ever find anyone? I'm in Cyprus now and am looking as well. I only like the Japanese Thermal not any of the others ( no Brazilian or temporary)

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Irenek said:


> Did you ever find anyone? I'm in Cyprus now and am looking as well. I only like the Japanese Thermal not any of the others ( no Brazilian or temporary)
> 
> Thanks.


The original poster is in Hong Kong so I doubt whether they can help you find a salon in Cyprus


----------



## bridgetc (Jun 12, 2014)

Indulgence is great, they have a huge customer base with customers of non-Asian descent. Their stylists are definitely experienced in working with different hair types. They're located at Prosperity Tower in Central.


----------

